# Buying and selling Old Coins.



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm wondering what a 1976 dollar coin would be worth today?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2019)

This link may help.

https://coinvalues.com/eisenhower-dollar/1976


----------



## 911 (Oct 12, 2019)

How about $2 bills? I have a bunch of them.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2019)

this happened in CT on Nov 27.

Talk about serious coin! 







Krugerrand gold coins, which were from South Africa, were appraised at $4.050. 

https://www.wtnh.com/top-news/3-gold-coins-valued-at-4k-found-in-bristol-salvation-army-red-kettle/


----------



## Duster (Dec 16, 2019)

911 said:


> How about $2 bills? I have a bunch of them.



Somebody tried to pay for something at a store in my region with some $2 bills and the cashier called the police.  Since she had never seen one, she assumed they were counterfeit. Gotta love that great education system we've got there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

911 said:


> How about $2 bills? I have a bunch of them.


2 bucks ea.


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

You can get stuck badly if you don't know what your're doing in regard to numismatics.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> You can get stuck badly if you don't know what your're doing in regard to numismatics.



I examined at a US dollar coin yesterday that was $22,400, an 1800 Draped Bust. The potential buyer was frothing at the mouth to get it.  My dealer had a grin on his face, I doubt he paid more than $10,000 for it.


----------

